# Greetings from Pecos



## RonDawley (Sep 17, 2009)

Howdy, thanks to Bro. Blake for the invitation. Glad to be here.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard.:beer:


----------



## JTM (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Forums.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 18, 2009)

RonDawley said:


> Howdy, thanks to Bro. Blake for the invitation. Glad to be here.



Welcome to the Forums Brother! Please let me know if I may be of assistance.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 18, 2009)

welcom


----------

